# 2010 Chevy Cruze Z-Spec Interior? Pictures?



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

The Z-Spec sparked my interested eariler today when i saw the thread we have on it found here -> *Chevrolet Debuts Cruze Z-Spec Concept*


I have yet to see interior pictures of the Z-Spec. Curious to know what colors, features, etc they plan on having for the interior, if anyone has pictures please do post it


----------



## AF_mike (Oct 6, 2010)

Have yet to see any interior pictures either. Makes you wonder if little was done to the interior - maybe just color accents to match the exterior paint.


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

AF_mike said:


> Have yet to see any interior pictures either. Makes you wonder if little was done to the interior - maybe just color accents to match the exterior paint.


i found some chevorlet cruze z-spec interior pictures.
This is eye catchy interior. the center console reminds me of the one acura has in their 2004+ TL's.


----------

